# What do you think of this $12K for energy conservation?



## freeburn (Dec 9, 2009)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Cash-for-Caulkers-could-mean-cnnm-1594823266.html?x=0&.v=1


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 9, 2009)

I like the idea.  However, as soon as you have "certified contractors", they will inevitably take the majority of the benefit for themselves.  If Home Depot or Lowes was smart, they would be lobbying for DIY to be eligible and giving people 5 or 10 years to pay back anything on a special card for eligible items.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 9, 2009)

Who's paying for all this swell stuff?


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 9, 2009)

Net result - 1. You get to pay for it along with all the rest of your taxes...

2. The upgrade job that used to cost $12,000, will now cost $18,000 unless it is done by a "certified contractor" in which case it will cost $24,000 - iow, the price will go up enough to make the net cost to the consumer that uses the program stay the same, and just go up for everyone else...

Gooserider


----------



## ihookem (Dec 24, 2009)

Gooserider you are on to the boys club in D.C. Yah figured that one out faster than you can slap a tick! If the Government is doing it it will cost twice what it's worth. We don't need money for assistance we need them to get away from us. A commercial about how much fuel you will save by insulating your attic, caulk your windows and get a new furnace? Ok I'd pay for that but nothing else.


----------



## btuser (Jan 3, 2010)

I did all of this junk on my own.


----------



## iceman (Jan 4, 2010)

like anything else in this country we all know someone who is a certified contractor....  someone will figure a way out for them to make money as well as benefit you ... then there will be those who dont know that someone and start paying 2k + for a 500 stove  and so forth--- get screwed


----------



## Hakusan (Jan 4, 2010)

How easy it is to be cynical.


----------



## iceman (Jan 4, 2010)

Hakusan said:
			
		

> How easy it is to be cynical.



 i hope tht it does go into effect and i also hope tht it helps those who take advantage ...  but to many times when the gov makes something look good for the little guys... its usually to good to be true....  or the big guys make a killing of cash....ex new credit card "rules/laws"  go into effect........  but before they do the companies jack up the rates.....
sorry for venting


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 4, 2010)

I am all for a tax payer funded hand-out that I can actually take advantage of instead of some corporation using it to increase profits and send more jobs overseas.


----------



## webbie (Jan 5, 2010)

Exactly, Flatbed.
the point is that there are a lot of people in this world that cannot do the job themselves.

There has almost never been a program that helps someone like myself...because I will find the lowest wholesale price on the materials and install it myself....or, in the old days, have one of my employees do it for me on a slow day. Cost=ZERO or dang close.

But in the case of programs that cover millions, it's a different story. 

We could also say that we could save more money on gas and oil if folks were lighter on the gas pedal and did not make trips they didn't need to.....

yes, we can do that. But over the entire population of the country, it won't do much. Those who are light on the pedal are already doing it....those who are not will need cars will better CAFE mileage and electric cars to do the job.


----------



## TMonter (Jan 5, 2010)

> I am all for a tax payer funded hand-out that I can actually take advantage of instead of some corporation using it to increase profits and send more jobs overseas.



Tax credits are not a hand out. The money you make is not the government's in the first place.


----------

